# sex ratio in goat kids born.



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

Some farmers in Botswana reported to me that they have goat a ratio of about 70% male goats born. 
How does one increase the sex ratio in favor of female kids born?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is that for one year or overall?


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Is that for one year or overall?


This was info from several farmers. I guess they all mean one or two years back. But could be overall, meaning on a persistent basis.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Normally over the years it ends up being 50/50. You have male years and female years. There isn't anything you can feed to change that.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Normally over the years it ends up being 50/50. You have male years and female years. There isn't anything you can feed to change that.


I heard somewhere that it supposedly a shortage of certain elements or minerals that causes this. And then there was someone suggesting it may have to do with the buck being used. Other studies suggest it's the timing or dominance in the female that may influence this.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/first-time-breeding-kidding-160491/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/advice-148130/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/do-i-cry-do-i-pass-out-do-i-hit-nigel-face-144729/

http://www.littlehouseliving.com/uses-for-apple-cider-vinegar.html

http://welcomehomefarm-tj.blogspot.com/2011/08/time-for-apple-cider-vinegar.html#.VD7jMfldW_i


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Heh-heh-heh - so far we've have 100% males. We're hoping for a COMPLETE change this year! (Think Pink!):girl::girl::girl:


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

As Kccjer suggested in the articles. Apple Cider Vinegar may help. I read up on this. Some do say it worked for them others say it had no effect. Interestingly those that don't think ACV does improve female ration still use it for other health reasons.

I found some studies that suggest correlation with minerals in food, age of doe or buck, dominance, fatness of buck, timing within ovulation cycle etc. I need to evaluate that first and then repost findings and article links. 

A friend recommended to use preselected sperm in artificial insemination. I also will speak to breeders since I anyway need to find some bucks for people in Botswana. That said I will post the photos and videos from Botswana as soon as I edited and uploaded them. 

I also will speak to Prof Ned Donkin, just hope that he's still available this year.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I know a long time breeder that swears by not breeding on the does first heat cycle and by making the buck walk the fence line with the die in heat for 2-3 hours before breeding as she claims this makes him a little stressed which raises his temperature. Higher temps kill the weaker male sperm and thus more girl sperm to get through. She said she has had 90% girls when she uses this method.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Breeding once when they first come into a standing heat will do the same thing as making the buck pace. The slower, but stronger, female sperm get to the egg about the time it is released and able to be fertilized. The speedier, but weaker, male sperm get their quickly but die out before the eggs are released.

Infusing the vaginal vault with ACV and water will change the pH to be more acidic, which is supposed to kill the more fragile male sperm.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

^^Good info right there


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I spray ACV on my girls and boys grain every night..., I had 4 girls and 3 boys born this far... So I don't think it has anything to do with it.. I think keeping the herd healthy will produce boys and girls.


----------



## RhinoWhite (Nov 17, 2013)

I think healthy does should yield a 50/50 male/female ratio. A ~70% male ratio may indicate some mineral insufficiency in the food I've been told.

But the "recipes" to increase your female ratios I'm getting seem to be folk medicine at best. Don't say they don't work, but it's not scientifically proven. 
The only scientific one is filtering the semen, before insemination. However that's a costly issue and may be out of reach for those I try to assist.


----------

